
Ask HN: Which Google Cloud Product Supports Cross Region Replication? - xstartup
Amazon Aurora supports it: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;aws.amazon.com&#x2F;about-aws&#x2F;whats-new&#x2F;2016&#x2F;06&#x2F;amazon-aurora-now-supports-cross-region-replication&#x2F;<p>RDS does, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;aws.amazon.com&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;aws&#x2F;cross-region-read-replicas-for-amazon-rds-for-mysql&#x2F;<p>Dynamodb too https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.aws.amazon.com&#x2F;amazondynamodb&#x2F;latest&#x2F;developerguide&#x2F;Streams.CrossRegionRepl.html<p>But no Google Cloud DB product supports Cross Region Replication.<p>How are we supposed to benefit from Serverless without having low latency database access in our cloud function?
======
boundlessdreamz
Google Cloud Datastore does support multi region -
[https://cloud.google.com/docs/geography-and-regions#multi-
re...](https://cloud.google.com/docs/geography-and-regions#multi-
regional_resources)

Spanner does as well but it is expensive

